# Trying to get 600 hp...woot



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok i got a 455 borded .30 over with forged rods and pistons with msd full kit. Well the 191 heads are junk i also need a new intake its the original and a new carb. What kind of heads intake carb and cam should i get to reach my goal. This being a street car to not making a race car.

Mods so far: brand new 3.73 gearing posi, full msd kit, forged rods and pistons, And 3 1/2 inch flowmaster exhaust.

Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Contact Butler Performance in Tennesee...they will set you straight.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Do what Eric says! I agree. Good Luck!
Jeff


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

yea but i live in new jersey. Anyone around here?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't the UPS truck go to New Jersey?


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Long story one day he came to my house and ran over my cat while dropping off my computer so....... i grabbed him by the neck and punched his so many times in the face cause my mom was crying her favorit cat died. could i fed x?


----------



## Ram Air IV (Jul 30, 2007)

Kauffman Racing Equipment (KRE), KRE's D-port heads, 74cc 340-cfm versions to keep compression pump-gas friendly at 11.4:1 while still providing enough airflow to produce 600-plus hp.
4.210-inch stroke crank. Aluminum rods, BME aluminum rods and SRP forged pistons
stout Comp roller cam 
Holley 1050 Dominator
Victor intake. 

Engine Buildup Worksheet
Engine Displacement	463
Horsepower	650
Torque	596 lb-ft
Bore/Stroke	4.185/4.21-in


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

1969gtojohn said:


> yea but i live in new jersey. Anyone around here?


how about Nunzi in New york?


----------

